# WoW Gilde die mich abgelehnt hat...



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Hallo, 

vorab möchte ich sagen, dass ich gerade kurz vor einem Heulkrampf bin...

Rückblick: 

Auf unseren Server gibt es eine super coole Girliegilde mit Hello Kitty Abenden, Süßigkeiten, über Jungs herziehen, Mädelsraids - die perfekte Gilde für mich! 
Ich habe mich auf deren Homepage, die übrigens ein super süßes rosa Layout hat, beworben und nach drei Stunden hatte ich "das Bewerbungsgespräch". 

An sich waren meine Chancen sehr gering, weil ich in Teldrassil bis auf meine Jägerin keinen anderen Charakter habe, dennoch konnte ich im TS durch meine offene und sympathische Art punkten. 

Sie waren kurz davor mich zu nehmen und dann wurde gefragt wie ich liebesbedingt orientiert bin - ob ich schonmal Mädchen habe geküsst oder gar eine Beziehung mit einem Mädel hatte. Ich musste beides verneinen, da ich es eher bevorzuge ein Männerhintern neben mir im Bett liegen zu haben. 

...und da kam die Absage... 


Sie lehnen mich ab, nur weil ich keine Lesbe bin! 


Schade eigentlich, ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen... 

*Ist euch sowas ähnliches schonmal passiert?

Wurdet ihr auch schonmal von einer Gilde abgelehnt? 

Habt ihr als Gildenleiter aus bestimmten gründen Bewerber ablehnen müssen? 
*
*Gibt es in eurem Server recht spezielle und besondere Gilden die auffallen??*

würde mich über eure meinung freuen.


----------



## Carcharoth (18. September 2010)

Thread ist wieder offen. Trollerei wurde entfernt. Anfangsposting wird vom Ersteller demnächst bearbeitet. 

Wenn hier weitergetrollt wird ist wieder zu.


----------



## jolk (18. September 2010)

ich versteh nur nicht was dieser thread hier soll? 
sollen wir dir Mitleid zollen? klar ist doof von der Gilde, aber ändern können wir auch nichts
über die Gilde herziehen? ...

das einzige was mir einfiel wäre, eigene erfahrungen zu posten, aber dann könntest du in deinem anfangspost auch dazu auffordern... und gibt dazu sicherlich schon ein thread.

oder wenn du eine möglichkeit willst, vllt doch noch aufgenommen zu werden:
naja flüster doch mal ein paar andere mitglieder aus der gilde an und frag was sie davon halten, denn ich bezweifel, dass es alles lesben sind. Vielleicht findest du ja die ein oder andere die für dich ein gutes wort einlegt.


P.S.: Dass der Te ein Troll sein könnte, habe ich einfach ignoriert.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> ich versteh nur nicht was dieser thread hier soll?
> sollen wir dir Mitleid zollen? klar ist doof von der Gilde, aber ändern können wir auch nichts
> über die Gilde herziehen? ...
> 
> ...




ich habe meinen beitrag mit zusätzlichen fragen ergänzt und nein, es gibt so einen beitrag noch nicht.

wie sind denn deine erfahrungen bei gildenbewerbungen?


----------



## Kartonics (18. September 2010)

Ich wurde auch mal abgelehnt das war ganz blöd seitdem finde ich ensidia nicht mehr so toll


----------



## MrBlaki (18. September 2010)

Jede Gilde hat seine Richtlinien.
Damit musst du Leben.
Also wenn die Gilde bervorzugt lesbische Mitglieder aufnimmt musst du dich nicht wurden wenn sie dich nicht aufnehmen weil du Hetero bist.
Wenn du zb versucht hättest einer Gilde bei zu treten die nur Leute mit GS 5000+ aufnimmt und man würde dir dann sagen das man dich auf Grund deines GS nicht aufnimmt, wärst du doch auch nicht traurig und hättest Weinkrämpfe sondern würdest es einfach bei der nächsten Gilde versuchen die vielleicht andere Vorraussetzungen hat ^^
Ich würde dem nicht hinterhertrauern, den eine gute Freundinn von mir war mal in einer ähnlichen Situation.
Glaube mir es ist nicht wirklich schön alleine mit dutzender Lesben zu sein, ständiges Anflirten, frage nach der Handynummer oder direkt zuhause vorbeikommen, um sich mal besser "kennen zu lernen".
Daraus entsteht nur stress glaube mir ^^
Also Kopf hoch, nicht hinterher trauern und nach einer passenden Gilde suchen.


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

Was soll ich sagen: ich kann die Wut der TE verstehen. Habe neulich ein Item nicht bekommen, weil ich weiblich bin, Frauen ja "Noobs sind" und der RL Frauen nicht leiden kann. Wer nach solchen Kriterien vorgeht, ist es nicht wert, sich darüber aufzuregen.

Trotzdem sollte eine solche Gilde auf ihrer Seite darüber informieren, was sie von ihren Membern erwartet. Dann kann man sich die Bewerbung gleich sparen.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Jede Gilde hat seine Richtlinien.
> Damit musst du Leben.
> Also wenn die Gilde bervorzugt lesbische Mitglieder aufnimmt musst du dich nicht wurden wenn sie dich nicht aufnehmen weil du Hetero bist.
> Wenn du zb versucht hättest einer Gilde bei zu treten die nur Leute mit GS 5000+ aufnimmt und man würde dir dann sagen das man dich auf Grund deines GS nicht aufnimmt, wärst du doch auch nicht traurig und hättest Weinkrämpfe sondern würdest es einfach bei der nächsten Gilde versuchen die vielleicht andere Vorraussetzungen hat ^^
> ...




fand das deine freundin wirklich soo schlimm? ich stelle mir das richtig lustig vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Was soll ich sagen: ich kann die Wut der TE verstehen. Habe neulich ein Item nicht bekommen, weil ich weiblich bin, Frauen ja "Noobs sind" und der RL Frauen nicht leiden kann. Wer nach solchen Kriterien vorgeht, ist es nicht wert, sich darüber aufzuregen.
> 
> Trotzdem sollte eine solche Gilde auf ihrer Seite darüber informieren, was sie von ihren Membern erwartet. Dann kann man sich die Bewerbung gleich sparen.




wasss??? das ist der größte mist. jede frau hat die gleichen rechte wie ein mann. kein wunder, dass viele frauen männliche charas spielen, um sich zu verstecken.


----------



## SonneBlock (18. September 2010)

Ist das nicht ein Verstoß gegen irgendein Gesetz?
Sexuelle Orientierung bla bla..


Artikel 2, §3 

Niemand darf wegen seines Geschlechtes, seiner Abstammung, seiner Rasse, seiner Sprache, seiner Heimat und Herkunft, seines Glaubens, seiner religiösen oder politischen Anschauungen benachteiligt oder bevorzugt werden. Niemand darf wegen seiner Behinderung benachteiligt werden.

Ich weiss nicht in wie weit das auch die Sexuelle Orientierung beeinflusst.. oder obs überhaupt noch Aktuell ist.


----------



## Schlaviner (18. September 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch mal abgelehnt das war ganz blöd seitdem finde ich ensidia nicht mehr so toll



Made my day xDDDDD

BTT: Ähm es wurde doch jeder mal vonner Gilde abgelehnt. wo liegt da das problem?


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

jolk schrieb:


> oder wenn du eine möglichkeit willst, vllt doch noch aufgenommen zu werden:
> naja flüster doch mal ein paar andere mitglieder aus der gilde an und frag was sie davon halten, denn ich bezweifel, dass es alles lesben sind. Vielleicht findest du ja die ein oder andere die für dich ein gutes wort einlegt.




das habe ich ja auch probiert und es sind alle lesben. 4 von den lesben wollten mir auch helfen, aber die gildenmeisterin hat wieder abgelehnt, weil ich immer noch nicht lesbisch bin und weil sie denkt, dass ich ihre mitglieder gegen sie aufhetzen will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Schlaviner schrieb:


> Made my day xDDDDD
> 
> BTT: Ähm es wurde doch jeder mal vonner Gilde abgelehnt. wo liegt da das problem?




der grund. ich mein, nur weil ich nicht lesbisch bin? und eine frau hat hier auch gerade geschrieben, sie hat ein item nicht bekommen weil sie eine frau ist.

was sind das denn für gründe???


----------



## Oberstudienrat (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> *Ist euch sowas ähnliches schonmal passiert?
> 
> Wurdet ihr auch schonmal von einer Gilde abgelehnt?
> 
> ...



Nein!

Nein!

Ja, zum Beispiel wegen des Alters!

Anscheinend ja, wir spielen nämlich auch auf Teldrassil. Von deiner Gilde habe ich noch nie was gehört!


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Verstoß gegen irgendein Gesetz?
> Sexuelle Orientierung bla bla..



Hab nen GM deswegen angeschrieben. Er sagt, dass müssen wir unter uns klären, aber was will man mit solch einem Typen großartig klären? Er sagt, dass er keine weiblichen Spieler unterstützt und Ende ist.


----------



## Kalesia (18. September 2010)

ich hab ja schon vieles gehört, aber ne Les....Homosexuellen-Frauengilde, auch mal was neues.

Ansonsten: Wie oben schon erwähnt, passt du dann ja nicht in deren Ihre Community rein, wer weiß was sonst noch Abends im TS bei denen abgeht --> Kopfkino^^


Edit: Zum Thema loot für Frauen; es gibt sehr viele gute Spielerinnen, aber auch schlechte. Genauso gibt es viele gute Spieler und schlechte.
Das einzige was man sagen kann ist, dass manche Frauen eben mehr aus Spass spielen und nicht um im Epeen möglichst weit oben zu sein. 
Pauschalisieren kann man es nicht, auch wenn ich auch schon grauenhafte erfahrungen machen durfte, aber genauso mit männlichen.


----------



## Düstermond (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> kein wunder, dass viele frauen männliche charas spielen, um sich zu verstecken.



Wenn sich eine Frau nicht versteckt, dann kommen direkt einige Gockel angefolgen und beginnen mit Balzverhalten (Gold schenken, Items schenken, Vorteile biete (zB. aufnahme in den Raid, obwohl man nicht so gut spielt, wie gefordert)).


----------



## Schlaviner (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> der grund. ich mein, nur weil ich nicht lesbisch bin? und eine frau hat hier auch gerade geschrieben, sie hat ein item nicht bekommen weil sie eine frau ist.
> 
> was sind das denn für gründe???



Ich wurde au schonmal abgelehtn weil ich nen gnom bin >.> Muss man halt mit leben.Wenn sie nur lesben wollen, dann ist das halt so.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Oberstudienrat schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> Nein!
> 
> ...




es ist doch nicht meine gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stell dir vor was los wäre, wenn die im server die lesbengilde alle kennen würden. gäbe nur ärger.


----------



## SonneBlock (18. September 2010)

Ich spiel weibliche Chars weils gemütlicher ist die ganze Zeit auf nen weiblichen Hintern zu glotzen anstatt son Adonis vor sich zu haben.. btw, Post oben Editiert.


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Wenn sich eine Frau nicht versteckt, dann kommen direkt einige Gockel angefolgen und beginnen mit Balzverhalten (Gold schenken, Items schenken, Vorteile biete (zB. aufnahme in den Raid, obwohl man nicht so gut spielt, wie gefordert)).



Habe ich so noch nie erlebt. Ich oute mich selten, aber wenn ich es im TS tun muss, wird es für mich eher schwerer, als einfacher. Ich habe durchaus schon erlebt, dass ich aus dem Raid geschmissen wurde, weil man keine "Weiber" dabei haben wollte. Begünstigt wurde ich noch nie, auch wenn ich sowieso keinen Wert auf sowas lege.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Wenn sich eine Frau nicht versteckt, dann kommen direkt einige Gockel angefolgen und beginnen mit Balzverhalten (Gold schenken, Items schenken, Vorteile biete (zB. aufnahme in den Raid, obwohl man nicht so gut spielt, wie gefordert)).




das kann ja sein. die männer machen das aber nicht aus nächstenliebe, sondern weil sie sich bei der frau was erhoffen. ich war schonmal in einer dummen gilde, wo ich für equip im ts stöhnen musste.


----------



## MrBlaki (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> fand das deine freundin wirklich soo schlimm? ich stelle mir das richtig lustig vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lustig?
Ok, mal eine kleine Story.
Ich und meine bereits erwähnte gute Freundinn sind zum Geburtstag eingeladen.
Meiner Freundinn wurde direkt angeboten zusammen im Bett mit einem der Mädels zu schlafen.
Ich war dann in einem Computerraum auf einer Matratze.
Mitten in der NAcht kommt meine Freundinn und legt sich zu mir weil sie glaubt begrabscht worden zu sein.(Sie war sich allerdings nicht sicher)

Gut man denkt sich noch nichts.
Wir fahren am nächstem Morgen mit versammelter Mannschafft in die Stadt (Ja, Hagen ist eine tolle Stadt, besonders das McDoof am Bahnhof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
In einem Einkaufszentrum hängt eines der Mädels die anwesend waren am Arsch meiner Freundinn, wie eine Klette.
Meine Freundinn verschwindet in einem Buchladen, dass mädel hinterher.

Naja alles eskalierte, meine Freundinn war am ausrasten ich bin in den Laden und musste erfahren das, das Mädel versuchte sie zu küssen.
Und das Mädel gesteht ihr direkt erstmal die Liebe xD (Ich musste lachen weil die beiden sich erst seid 1 Monat kannten und das übers Internet).
Dann sind wir einfach nur nachhause gefahren und gut wars.
Achja das Mädel hat aber trotzdem keine Ruhe gegeben hat angerufen und beide angeschrieben warum man sich den nicht mehr melden würde.
Der Kontakt zwischen den beiden wurde über eine gewisse große Community Seite für Animes hergestellt.
Wer den Name wissen will kann sich ja mal bei mir melden (wenn ihr drauf steht *grins*).


----------



## Gerti (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> *Ist euch sowas ähnliches schonmal passiert?
> 
> Wurdet ihr auch schonmal von einer Gilde abgelehnt?
> 
> ...



zu 1:
Nein, sowas wie bei dir ist mir noch garnicht passiert. Hab davon selbst noch nicht gehört.

zu 2: Nein noch nicht passiert. Wurde nur bei einigen Arenateams abgelehnt. Aber da muss man ja quasi nur anfragen. Aber mit nem 1,6k Rating haste eh keine Chance in nem 2,2k Team zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu 3:
Ich bin kein Glead, aber gebe gerne meinen Senf dazu. Gründe für eine Ablehnung sind:
-Kindisches Verhalten
-Schlechter Umgangston
-Oft negativ auf dem Server aufgefallen
-Keine/Kaum Klassenkenntnisse
-Zeigt keinen Einsatz (Keine Sockel, kleine Sockel, man könnte bessere VZ machen...)
-Equip ist nicht passend
-Die Vorstellungen des Bewerbers stimmen nicht mit der Gilde überein
-Man braucht keine Leute mehr
-...

zu 4:
In wie fern auffallen?!


----------



## Kabooom254 (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> das kann ja sein. die männer machen das aber nicht aus nächstenliebe, sondern weil sie sich bei der frau was erhoffen. ich war schonmal in einer dummen gilde, wo ich für equip im ts stöhnen musste.



Wenn du sowas mitmachst dann wunder dich dich doch nicht...


----------



## Naldina (18. September 2010)

In der Gilde, die du beschrieben hast werden eh nur notgeile 11-16 jährige jungs sein, die so Mädchen in die Gilde locken wollen. Girls in Online Games? thats just a rumor!


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Ist das nicht ein Verstoß gegen irgendein Gesetz?
> Sexuelle Orientierung bla bla..
> 
> 
> ...




ok, sagen wir mal ich würde durch dieses gesetz in die gilde kommen, das würde mir und denen kein spaß machen.  entweder werden sie schnell einen grund finden mich rauszuwerfen und der spaß geht verloren.


----------



## Oberstudienrat (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> es ist doch nicht meine gilde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mit "deiner Gilde" meinte ich, die bei der du dich beworben hast! Wie ist denn der Name der Gilde, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Naldina schrieb:


> In der Gilde, die du beschrieben hast werden eh nur notgeile 11-16 jährige jungs sein, die so Mädchen in die Gilde locken wollen. Girls in Online Games? thats just a rumor!




nein, das sind alle mädels. habe mit der hälfte der mädels im ts gesprochen.


----------



## Manaori (18. September 2010)

Also, ich muss auch sagen... ich oute mich auch nicht allzu gerne als Frau. Einfach, weil es nervt. Randomraid, man geht ins TS - und fast jedes Mal kommt irgendein Whisper "du hast so ne süße Stimme, wo wohnst du, hast du nen Freund, willst einen" etc... Klar, jetzt kommen wohl Sachen wie "jammer nicht" und sowas, aber ich find sowas wirklich unangenehm. WoW ist doch keine Partnerbörse, ich will als Frau nicht irgendwie bevor- oder benachteiligt werden. 

BTT: Ich finde das ehrlich gesagt mies. Schön, wenn es eine Gilde gibt für Homosexuelle Frauen - vermutlich, damit sie ihre Sexualität frei leben können, sich unter Gleichgesinnten befinden und keine Anfeindungen von innerhalb der Gilde bekommen. Schön und gut. Aber es gibt ja auch immer die andere Seite der Diskriminierung... so, wie manche Schwarze die Weißen diskriminieren oder eben Homosexuelle die Heten.
Leute, keiner will von der anderen "Fraktion" - je nachdem, worum's geht - diskriminiert werden, egal, aus welchen Gründen. Auf die Gefahr hin, nun irgendwelche blöden Meldungen zu ernten - Leben und leben lassen. Die Welt wäre ein so viel besserer Ort, wenn man sich einfach akzeptieren könnte. Ich gehe niemanden an, der eine gleichgeschlechtliche Beziehung führt, dafür will ich von dem dann auch nicht angegangen werden, weil mir eben Männer lieber sind. Das ist doch nicht so schwer, oder?


----------



## Düstermond (18. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Habe ich so noch nie erlebt. Ich oute mich selten, aber wenn ich es im TS tun muss, wird es für mich eher schwerer, als einfacher. Ich habe durchaus schon erlebt, dass ich aus dem Raid geschmissen wurde, weil man keine "Weiber" dabei haben wollte. Begünstigt wurde ich noch nie, auch wenn ich sowieso keinen Wert auf sowas lege.



Dann ist es vielleicht von Server zu Server verschieden. Meine Verlobte (logischerweise auch Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) bekommt ständig irgendwelche kleinigkeiten von irgendwelchen Leuten, die ihren Namen, ihren Char, ihr Verhalten, ihre Stimme etc. süß/sexy/geil/... finden. 



Mimina schrieb:


> das kann ja sein. die männer machen das aber nicht aus nächstenliebe, sondern weil sie sich bei der frau was erhoffen. ich war schonmal in einer dummen gilde, wo ich für equip im ts stöhnen musste.



Hat ja auch niemand behauptet, dass es Nettigkeit ist. Trotzdem kann die kluge Frau das einfach schamlos ausnutzen. Warum auch nicht, solange es nicht persönlich/anstößig wird (wie zB. dein Beispiel mit stöhnen im TS). Frau weiß ja, dass sie nur nimmt und nicht gibt.


----------



## Kremlin (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> das kann ja sein. die männer machen das aber nicht aus nächstenliebe, sondern weil sie sich bei der frau was erhoffen. ich war schonmal in einer dummen gilde, wo ich für equip im ts stöhnen musste.



soweit sind wir also schon. traurig


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Oberstudienrat schrieb:


> Mit "deiner Gilde" meinte ich, die bei der du dich beworben hast! Wie ist denn der Name der Gilde, wenn man fragen darf?




das werde ich nicht sagen, weil das rufmord wäre und in teldrassil wirst du dann ja sehen was los ist. die werden auf schritt und tritt verfolgt. das will ich nicht machen.


----------



## Ahramanyu (18. September 2010)

Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor...

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12679978481&sid=3


----------



## Oberstudienrat (18. September 2010)

Naldina schrieb:


> thats just a rumor!



DAS halte ich für ein Gerücht!


----------



## Moktheshock (18. September 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor...
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...679978481&sid=3



du bist gemein das wollte ich grad schreiben^^


----------



## Moktheshock (18. September 2010)

sorry wegen doppelpost.... inet hing :-( (nicht hauen)


----------



## Kremlin (18. September 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor...
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...679978481&sid=3






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Gründe für eine Ablehnung sind:
> -Kindisches Verhalten
> -Schlechter Umgangston
> -Oft negativ auf dem Server aufgefallen
> ...



Gründe, die zwar nicht meine Bewerbung betrafen, aber durchaus schon mal auf meinem Server vorgekommen sind:

- Sprachfehler
- Behindert
- Weiblicher Spieler
- Ausländer
- Niedriger Bildungsabschluss
- Musikgeschmack
- Marke der Tastatur

Wenn man aufgrund seines Equips oder seiner Erfahrung abgelehnt wird, ist das okay. Daran kann man arbeiten. Aber jemanden nur abzulehnen, weil er stottert oder weiblich ist, das ist eine Unverschämtheit.


----------



## Kabooom254 (18. September 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor...
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...679978481&sid=3



Stimmt der Text hat ne gewisse Ähnlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor...
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...679978481&sid=3




das ist richtig. ich habe im wow-forum geschaut ob das jemanden auch passiert ist und war geschockt. ihr beitrag hat mich auf die idee gebracht mich mit diesen fragen an euch zu wenden.


----------



## Kartonics (18. September 2010)

245 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
82 Mitglieder, 163 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder 

interessantes thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also abgelehnt wurde ich nur bei Ensidia und For the Horde, weil mein 62er bzw. 56er Dk "zu low" war.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> 245 Besucher lesen dieses Thema
> 82 Mitglieder, 163 Gäste, 0 unsichtbare Mitglieder
> 
> interessantes thema
> ...




war das eine gute gilde?


----------



## Haggelo (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vorab möchte ich sagen, dass ich gerade kurz vor einem Heulkrampf bin...
> 
> ...


Und aufeinmal hat die geschichte eine überraschende und erotische wendung, lol


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> das ist richtig. ich habe im wow-forum geschaut ob das jemanden auch passiert ist und war geschockt. ihr beitrag hat mich auf die idee gebracht mich mit diesen fragen an euch zu wenden.



das glaubt doch kein mensch...


----------



## cellesfb (18. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Gründe, die zwar nicht meine Bewerbung betrafen, aber durchaus schon mal auf meinem Server vorgekommen sind:
> 
> - Sprachfehler
> - Behindert
> ...



Wenn man durch sowas abgelehnt wird, ist es glaube besser, dass man nicht in dieser Gilde ist, andernfalls hätte man glaube sehr schnell ein schweres Leben auf dem Server, da man dann als "Gildenclown" benutzt wird. Sowas hab ich auch schon zu meiner aktiven Zeit erlebt. Der Spieler hat nach 2 Monaten den Server gewechselt.


----------



## derwaynez (18. September 2010)

das beste ist der bluepost am ende des threads:

In einem Forum trollen & sich als eine Frau ausgeben = 
schlecht, wenn jemand die Accountinformationen kontrollieren kann. 

Forensperre für Lunya. 

/closed 



xDD


----------



## Morca (18. September 2010)

Es mag "so hart wie eine Latte" klingen: aber was haben sexuelle Ausrichtungen mit einer Gilde zu tun? Manche Ansichten sind doch wirklich abwegig.

Genieß das Spiel mal aus dem Blickwinkel wozu es entworfen wurde- das Austoben in einer mittelalterlich, angehauchten Phantasiewelt.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Gründe, die zwar nicht meine Bewerbung betrafen, aber durchaus schon mal auf meinem Server vorgekommen sind:
> 
> - Sprachfehler
> - Behindert
> ...




das sehe ich so wie du. was sind das denn für gründe? da gab es mal ein beitrag hier auf buffed von kitzuina über die traurigsten momente und da war eine frau, die nicht sprechen konnte. die gilde hat sie immer im ts angeschnauzt und beleidigt, weil sie ihr mikrofon im ts immer auf stumm geschaltet hat, dann haben sie erfahren, dass sie stumm ist. die beleidigungen wurden schlimmer und als ein mitglied geschrieben hat, dass er die mutter der tauben zusammenschlagen will bis sie auch stumm ist, hat sie die gilde verlassen und den server gewechselt.

habe geheult, als ich den beitrag gelesen habe. warum sind einige so gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((((((((((((((((((((((((


----------



## Werhamster (18. September 2010)

Das Anfangsposting trollt doch schon, warum dürfen wir nicht trollen?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ghost7070 (18. September 2010)

http://forums.wow-eu...8474494&sid=3#0 ist vom 21.02.2010 mfg


----------



## Braamséry (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> *Habt ihr als Gildenleiter aus bestimmten gründen Bewerber ablehnen müssen?
> *



Klar.

Sowas passiert. Das schönste Beispiel war jedoch was besonderes. Nicht, weil das EQ dem Content den man bearbeitet net entspricht oder so, nene.

Bei mir war es folgendermaßen:

Ich werde von einem Spieler angeschrieben als ich afk war.
Ich war vllt 5 mins weg. 
Als ich dann wiederkam laß ich die Anfrage, gefolgt von mehrere Zeilen mit
- "hallo?"
- "halllllloooooooo?"
- " bist du da????!!!!"

Dass er nicht kapieren wollte, dass er genervt hat, war auch was besonderes. Aber was soll man mit nem member der nur nervt und aufdringlich ist?

Normale Sachen sind halt Bewerbungen mit x-Rechtschreibfehlern. Einer grauenvollen Gramatik. Keinerlei Struktur, also ein 20 Zeilen Text, wenns denn soviel wird.
Dann vielleicht auch den Rudeltieren aka Satzzeichen.
Oder Sachen wie "Ey, ich dacht ich bewerb misch mal bei euch"
Also das zu cool sein für normale Sprachen.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Und aufeinmal hat die geschichte eine überraschende und erotische wendung, lol




daran ist nichts erotisch -.-..........


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Klar.
> 
> Sowas passiert. Das schönste Beispiel war jedoch was besonderes. Nicht, weil das EQ dem Content den man bearbeitet net entspricht oder so, nene.
> 
> ...




das kann ich ja voll verstehen, aber wenn du jemand ablehnst, der für gewisse dinge nichts kann, dann ist das doof.


----------



## Arasouane (18. September 2010)

Hier kann ich nicht anders. Steinigt mich wenn ich falsch liege. Verzeih meine Hochnäsigkeit, falls ich mich irre lieber/lieber TE.

Aber der/die TE heisst *Mimi*na. Also mimi...*hust.

Die Geschichte klingt auch net gerade "glaubwürdig".

Ich muss davon ausgehen. dass sich der TE grad mit seinen Kumpels mit ner Kiste Bier vorm Rechner (ich würd nen Beamer nehmen^^) am Boden rollt vor lachen....

Sauber getrollt...sogar der Mod fällt drauf rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cloze (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auf deren Homepage, die übrigens ein super süßes rosa Layout hat



Ich würde sehr gerne mal die HP sehen! Bitte per PN an mich schicken! Danke.


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (18. September 2010)

is doch alles gequirlter mist.
war halt einem am samstag abend langweilig und wolltn bissi aufmerksamkeit haben.
kopier ich schnell ne lesbengeschicht und los gehts...


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Hier kann ich nicht anders. Steinigt mich wenn ich falsch liege. Verzeih meine Hochnäsigkeit, falls ich mich irre lieber/lieber TE.
> 
> Aber der/die TE heisst *Mimi*na. Also mimi...*hust.
> 
> ...




echt traurig, dass du nicht verstehen kannst, dass so ein thema realität in unserer community ist. hast du denn nie solche erfahrungen gehabt???????


----------



## giorgios1993 (18. September 2010)

SonneBlock schrieb:


> Ich spiel weibliche Chars weils gemütlicher ist die ganze Zeit auf nen weiblichen Hintern zu glotzen anstatt son Adonis vor sich zu haben.. btw, Post oben Editiert.



Find ich schon ein bisschen scheisse xD aber naja Lesben gilde hahaha


----------



## Arasouane (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> echt traurig, dass du nicht verstehen kannst, dass so ein thema realität in unserer community ist. hast du denn nie solche erfahrungen gehabt???????



ich glaub dir noch immer nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (18. September 2010)

Wie im echten Leben gibt es sicher bei jedem mal Absagen. Gerade in Hinblick auf Bewerbungen. Aber nur weil Firma XY mich nicht nimmt, da ich (beispielsweise) eher jemand bin der die SPD und nicht CDU wählt, mache ich nicht irgendwie einen Thread auf oder beschwere mich beim Arbeitnehmerverband oder sonstiges.

Bekommt man eine Absage, nimmt man sie hin und sucht weiter.

Im übrigen: Ich weiss nicht wie du so im RL bist, aber wenn soeine Gilde für dich perfekt wäre(ausser das es nur anscheinend männerhassende Quallen... entschuldigung.. Frauen sind.), würde ich mich fragen ob WoW überhaupt das richtige Spiel für dich ist. Klatsch und Tratsch in einem Fanatasy-Rollenspiel, indem es um Krieg geht passt irgendwie nicht. Nicht böse gemeint. *hust* *Tralalala Weiber nicht mag*

Edit:



Kartonics schrieb:


> Ich wurde auch mal abgelehnt das war ganz blöd seitdem finde ich ensidia nicht mehr so toll




10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Braamséry (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> das kann ich ja voll verstehen, aber wenn du jemand ablehnst, der für gewisse dinge nichts kann, dann ist das doof.



Jo, klar, das is doof. Das wollt ich aber auch garnet sagen^^

Das ist meistens klar. 

Ich hab mit meinem post eig nur die Frage dazu beantwortet^^


----------



## Yokoono12 (18. September 2010)

Hello Kitty... rofl

Heißt das jetzt das alle Lesben hello Kitty spielen?

Du bist doch ein Troll!




Naja egal, ich wurde als Frau auch schon in Gilden abgelehnt, auch wurde ich schon sexuell gequält, anders kann man da nicht sagen, wenn ein Mann meint jedes initme Detail von sich preisgeben zu müssen, aber meistens lache ich über sowas nur und denk mir was für ein armes Würstchen. Frauen die sich Vorteile verschaffen und sich Dinge schenken lassen finde ich Bedauernswert, und diese sind es wahrscheinlich auch die kleine Gefälligkeiten zurückgeben.


----------



## Kartonics (18. September 2010)

Ich denke du bist ein troll du verhältst dich wie Kitzuina und der war schließlich auch einer.

Immer nachfragen nie 2 sachen auf einmal immer einen post um zu pushen...

Aber ich finde gut , das es das thema gibt!


----------



## Arasouane (18. September 2010)

ALso DAS find ich mal echt positiv von WoW. Es stellt sich eine Kultur des Hinterfragens ein. Etwas, dass viele Leute verlent haben. Nicht jede Quatsch glauben, den man liest oder sieht.

Vorallem meine ich Krone Zeitung und BIld leser^^

Von daher: Danke Trolle!


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

Ich habe bei der Story des TE auch ein mulmiges Gefühl und glaube sie nicht so wirklich, aber trotzdem ist es nicht so, dass solche dümmlichen Ausschlussgründe nicht wirklich existieren würden. Und ich finde es gut, dass durch den Thread, wenn auch auf falschem Wege, über sowas gesprochen wird. Diskriminierung ist auch in WoW ein Thema und muss nicht immer frei erfunden sein.


----------



## Annovella (18. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Ich habe bei der Story des TE auch ein mulmiges Gefühl und glaube sie nicht so wirklich, aber trotzdem ist es nicht so, dass solche dümmlichen Ausschlussgründe nicht wirklich existieren würden. Und ich finde es gut, dass durch den Thread, wenn auch auf falschem Wege, über sowas gesprochen wird. Diskriminierung ist auch in WoW ein Thema und muss nicht immer frei erfunden sein.



Jop, stimmt schon. Es gibt nunmal WIRKLICH Wesen, die fahren total auf pink, Hello Kitty, Tratsch und Klatsch und Tralala ab. Tollerieren ist das Zauberwort... Tollerieren... und ignorieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knallkörper (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vorab möchte ich sagen, dass ich gerade kurz vor einem Heulkrampf bin...
> 
> ...




Na bei SO einem "Hello Kitty" Abend möcht ich auch mal dabei sein!


----------



## Arasouane (18. September 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Jop, stimmt schon. Es gibt nunmal WIRKLICH Wesen, die fahren total auf pink, Hello Kitty, Tratsch und Klatsch und Tralala ab. Tollerieren ist das Zauberwort... Tollerieren... und ignorieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du meintest Trollerieren? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xontroulis (18. September 2010)

Leute wer glaubt denn diese beknackte Geschichte?


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Na bei SO einem "Hello Kitty" Abend möcht ich auch mal dabei sein!



Auf meinem alten Server gab es wirklich solche Gilden. Reine Frauengilden, in denen ständig gezickt und gelästert wurde. War natürlich auch voll mit Blutelf-Priesterinnen, um mal ein beliebtes Klischee zu bestätigen.


----------



## Korgor (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> stell dir vor was los wäre, wenn die im server die lesbengilde alle kennen würden. gäbe nur ärger.


Hah, das wäre doch nice - Gangbang inc.

Btt:
1. Ist mir noch nie passiert
2. Schon öfters
3. Ja, denn sie hatten:
- keinen Skill
- waren zu jung
- zu itemgeil
- tollerieren keine Regeln
- haben keine Interesse an Oldschool
4. Jau z.B. IDTW, IF, ftl (gabs mal), etc.



xontroulis schrieb:


> Leute wer glaubt denn diese beknackte Geschichte?


Kannst du sehen wie du willst.
Aber das Thema ist somit angesprochen.
Sollte jmd ein Thema aufmachen wo soetwas kommen sollte und er/sie schlau ist und die SUFU used,
dann weiß er gleich wie andere dazu stehen und muss sich nicht von der Brücke stürzen.


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (18. September 2010)

Knallkörper schrieb:


> Na bei SO einem "Hello Kitty" Abend möcht ich auch mal dabei sein!



wär ich lieber bei nem ringkampf dabei wo schöne mädels um ne flasche öl kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Yokoono12 schrieb:


> Hello Kitty... rofl
> 
> Heißt das jetzt das alle Lesben hello Kitty spielen?
> 
> ...




wann habe ich denn geschrieben, dass alle lesben hello kitty mögen? viele mädchen mögen hello kitty und ein teil davon ist nunmal lesbisch und ein bruchteil des teils ist in teldrassil und hat eine gilde.

die männer schenken doch den frauen was. wenn dir jemand ein auto schenken würde, würdest du dann nein sagen?


----------



## ctullhu (18. September 2010)

Ahramanyu schrieb:


> Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor...
> 
> http://forums.wow-eu...679978481&sid=3



die fakebunnies sterben halt nicht aus.
achne... wait... ich habs... sie hat sich erst im februar beworben und jetzt nochmal!
und die sind immer noch lesbisch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und um mal beim (gefaketen) topic zu bleiben: ich habe eine gilde mit 4 rl-freunden und wir lehnen JEDEN bewerber ab, weil wir unter uns bleiben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



da kann mir einer mitm grundgesetz und anwalt drohen (gerade über die hobbyjuristen habe ich mich wirklich amüsiert), der kriegt natürlich eine zweite chance, wo er erst recht abgelehnt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (18. September 2010)

Ich wäre gern in einer Lesben Gilde^^

btt: Joar passiert ne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Ich denke du bist ein troll du verhältst dich wie Kitzuina und der war schließlich auch einer.
> 
> Immer nachfragen nie 2 sachen auf einmal immer einen post um zu pushen...
> 
> Aber ich finde gut , das es das thema gibt!




ey, ich will nicht mit diesem typen verglichen werden. der macht doch immer nur komische geschichten. mein thema hat doch jeder mal im leben erlebt - ablehnungen...


----------



## DasNonPlusUltra (18. September 2010)

hmm ich hab ertmal gelacht als ich das gelesen hab,

und so wirklich glauben kann ichs immer noch net hello kitty gilde und nur frauen und lesben, nicht abwertetend gemeint!

aber für mich liest es sich doch sehr nach troll und wenn wahr warum will man in so eine gilde ??

@ te ist dir das nicht irgenwo einwenig zulangweilig ? 

ganzen tag nur über frauen kram labbern? also ich find diese viele unterschiede der personen ingame grad interessant an wow


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

ich finde das voll gemein wie mich jetzt alle privat anschreiben mit sätzen wie:


"das hast du davon, dass du keine lesbe bist"  und anderen ausdrücken. ihr seid gemein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

DasNonPlusUltra schrieb:


> hmm ich hab ertmal gelacht als ich das gelesen hab,
> 
> und so wirklich glauben kann ichs immer noch net hello kitty gilde und nur frauen und lesben, nicht abwertetend gemeint!
> 
> ...




du bist ein mann und kannst es nicht verstehen...


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> ey, ich will nicht mit diesem typen verglichen werden. der macht doch immer nur komische geschichten. mein thema hat doch jeder mal im leben erlebt - ablehnungen...



ja, ich wollte immer schwebebalken turnen nur leider geht das mit meinen 160kilo net und ich wurde abgelehnt....
der schlimmste moment meines lebens....
(is ungefähr genauso glaubwürdig)

lasses einfach...


----------



## Freelancer (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> *Ist euch sowas ähnliches schonmal passiert?
> 
> Wurdet ihr auch schonmal von einer Gilde abgelehnt?
> 
> ...



1 Nö

2 Ja aber darüber bin ich heute sogar glücklich weil einer der Offis meiner jetzigen Gilde das gelesen hat und sie mich später aufgenommen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3 Bin zwar keiner aber es gibt immer gründe wenn man abgelehnt wird bei uns meistens weil die Leute nicht genug Erfahrung haben 

4 die gibt es auf jedem Server auch wenn nicht so speziell wie deine jetzt



> Ja, Hagen ist eine tolle Stadt, besonders das McDoof am Bahnhof



Wo ist Hagen schön? einer der hässlichsten Städte die es dort in der Umgebung gibt finde ich auf alle fälle die Innenstadt auch wenn sich da schon einiges getan hat in den letzten Jahren und Mc gibt es eh in jeder Stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> ich finde das voll gemein wie mich jetzt alle privat anschreiben mit sätzen wie:
> 
> 
> "das hast du davon, dass du keine lesbe bist"  und anderen ausdrücken. ihr seid gemein
> ...



Ich bin unschuldig.^^


----------



## DeusxE (18. September 2010)

Hey ,wenn sie Dich wegen so einen Bla bla bla abgelehnt haben, dann hat diese Gilde dich Nicht verdient. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgelehnt zuwerden ist auch keine Schande ,es findet sich bestimmt eine gilde die zu dir passt und 
die dich gerne nimmt. Habe auch lange nach einer neuen Gilde gesucht und bei eingen beworben ,
bin angelehnt worden oder Ich bin wieder raus ,weil es nicht gepasst hat mit den Leuten. 
Vor kurzen jetzt eine gefunden wo es passt und ich Bin auch zufrieden .
Also nicht Kopf hängen lassen !!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





http://img214.images.../121602c1ac.png


----------



## Felix^^ (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vorab möchte ich sagen, dass ich gerade kurz vor einem Heulkrampf bin...
> 
> ...



hmm wie soll ich das (_Kursive_) verstehen?


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

DeusxE schrieb:


> Hey ,wenn sie Dich wegen so einen Bla bla bla abgelehnt haben, dann hat diese Gilde dich verdient.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ich hoffe du meinst "nicht verdient" =/


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> hmm wie soll ich das (_Kursive_) verstehen?




über jungs herziehen macht doch spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## teroa (18. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Hab nen GM deswegen angeschrieben. Er sagt, dass müssen wir unter uns klären, aber was will man mit solch einem Typen großartig klären? Er sagt, dass er keine weiblichen Spieler unterstützt und Ende ist.




rofl wie heavy,,das bestimmt einer der im RL täglich von seiner alten eins übergebraten bekommt.....




Mimina schrieb:


> *Ist euch sowas ähnliches schonmal passiert?
> 
> Wurdet ihr auch schonmal von einer Gilde abgelehnt?
> 
> ...



1.nein 
2.nein ich bin seid 2005 in ein und der selben gilde
3. ja zu jung
4. jain..


----------



## Feltor (18. September 2010)

Ich glaub einfach da will jemand einfach Off-Topic Thema in eine Verpackung (In dem Fall Wow) verpacken und damit vermutlich,
auf das gleiche Problem im RL aufzeigen...

Wenn nicht find dich damit ab, mehr kann man da nich sagen..
Wenn Ich jedes mal nen Heulkrampf krieg nur weil ich mal irgendwo in ner Gilde nich aufgenomnmen worden bin..
Hätt ich vermutlich noch nich so viel geweint aber wayne ...


----------



## Onico (18. September 2010)

derwaynez schrieb:


> das beste ist der bluepost am ende des threads:
> 
> In einem Forum trollen & sich als eine Frau ausgeben =
> schlecht, wenn jemand die Accountinformationen kontrollieren kann.
> ...



Ahaha, genau darum liebe ich Blizzard 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nun will ich aber nicht mehr darüber reden, sonst
bekomm ich eh nur wieder ärger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hmm, wenn wir schonmal dabei sind, ich
würde auch zuerst einmal in einer Gilde abgelehnt,
weil ich mich im TS wie eine Frau angehört habe,
aber in meiner Bewerbung stand ich wär ein Mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Was ich auch bin)
DAS war eine der lustigsten Disskussionen die ich jeh
miterlebt habe D

Und einmal würde ich in einer Gilde abgelenht,
weil ich nicht zum Proberaid konnte, weil
in meiner Familie Jemand einen Autounfall hatte
und im Koma im Krankenhaus lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein Tipp: Wenn so Etwas vorkommt, einfach diese
Gilde ignorrieren, gibt doch genug andere, denn ich
glaube nicht das ihr dann in so eine wollt.

LG
euer
Onico


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Feltor schrieb:


> Ich glaub einfach da will jemand einfach Off-Topic Thema in eine Verpackung (In dem Fall Wow) verpacken und damit vermutlich,
> auf das gleiche Problem im RL aufzeigen...
> 
> Wenn nicht find dich damit ab, mehr kann man da nich sagen..
> ...




ich bin nunmal nah am wasser gebaut...


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Ahaha, genau darum liebe ich Blizzard
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




so  eine gilde gibt es wahrscheinlich kein zweites mal in teldrassil. da hat alles gestimmt, bis auf eine sache... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ctullhu (18. September 2010)

derwaynez schrieb:


> das beste ist der bluepost am ende des threads:
> 
> In einem Forum trollen & sich als eine Frau ausgeben =
> schlecht, wenn jemand die Accountinformationen kontrollieren kann.
> ...



sei nicht so hart, das ist bestimmt ne transe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> sei nicht so hart, das ist bestimmt ne transe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hast du was gegen transen?


----------



## ctullhu (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> hast du was gegen transen?



nö, ich versuche zu verstehen, wieso du von einem im offiz. forum wegen fake gebannten account seinen text vom februar hier im september nochmal postest, zudem mit einem relativ frischem account. in diesem sinne /reportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, da die diskussion sicher ok ist, aber fakes keine sau hier braucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (18. September 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> sei nicht so hart, das ist bestimmt ne transe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Niveau hat gerade eine Reise vom
Keller zum Mittelpunkt der Erde vollzogen?

*
*


----------



## ctullhu (18. September 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Das Niveau hat gerade eine Reise vom
> Keller zum Mittelpunkt der Erde vollzogen?
> 
> *
> *



... und wer immer nur den letzten post liest, hat sicher keine ahnung worum es geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber hauptsache erst mal einen spruch lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> nö, ich versuche zu verstehen, wieso du von einem im offiz. forum wegen fake gebannten account seinen text vom februar hier im september nochmal postest, zudem mit einem relativ frischem account. in diesem sinne /reportet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du beleidigst du leute hier, obwohl wir über ein ernsthaftes thema schreiben. du solltest reportet werden.

sowas niveauloses. entweder machst du mit oder gehst.


----------



## MrBlaki (18. September 2010)

Ok, Mimina ist ein männlicher Vollblut Troll.
In seiner Freizeit gibt er sich mit Vorliebe als Frau aus und Trollt in Foren rumm um Aufmerksamkeit zu erhaschen und Spass zu haben.


----------



## qqqqq942 (18. September 2010)

...Und zum Thema Sexismus in WoW die Gildenmeisterin meiner Gilde ist weiblich...


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

Sag mal, gibt es in diesem Forum eigentlich irgendein Thema, in dem es nicht irgendwann zu verbalen Entgleisungen kommt?


----------



## MrBlaki (18. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sag mal, gibt es in diesem Forum eigentlich irgendein Thema, in dem es nicht irgendwann zu verbalen Entgleisungen kommt?



Nein ^^
Defenitiv nicht.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

qqqqq942 schrieb:


> ...Und zum Thema Sexismus in WoW die Gildenmeisterin meiner Gilde ist weiblich...




wow, das ist wirklich cool. frauen an die macht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (18. September 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> ... und wer immer nur den letzten post liest, hat sicher keine ahnung worum es geht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hmm, LoL ? 
Naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ctullhu (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> du beleidigst du leute hier, obwohl wir über ein ernsthaftes thema schreiben. du solltest reportet werden.
> 
> sowas niveauloses. entweder machst du mit oder gehst.



nö, du liest auch nicht mit.
als erstes habe ich gerofelt, weil du den text vom februar im september nochmal postest und vermutet, dass du dich dafür noch einmal beworben hast udn toooootal verwundert warst, weil die ja immer noch lesbisch sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



danach kam der bluepost, dass der account im offiziellen forum gebannt wurde, weil du ja ein junge bist und kein mädchen.
die einzig logische schlussfolgerung ist da eine transe.

was daran beleidigend ist, verstehe ich nicht, transen sind schon ok, offenbar bist du keine, dann bist du definitiv homosexuell, weil du ja nicht auf mädchen stehst und deswegen nicht in die gilde kannst. das ist dann natürlich immer noch fies, aber gerechtfertigt, da du ja unter vortäuschung falscher tatsachen in die gilde wolltest, junge!

beweislage fertig, thread kann geschlossen werden.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Nein ^^
> Defenitiv nicht.




ich kann dir auch sagen warum, weil du zu allem deinen niveaulosen senf dazu geben musst.

du apfel =/


----------



## Contemptio (18. September 2010)

Wenn man in einer normalen Gilde jemanden nicht aufnimmt, weil er schwul oder so ist, ist das gleich politisch inkorrekt und was weiss ich. Andersrum sagt keiner was...Ich könnt jetzt noch über diverse andere Sachen in unserer Gesellschaft herziehen, aber das bringt auch nix...Als normaler muss man sich langsam Gedanken machen, denn wir sind es, die zunehmend diskriminiert werden :>


----------



## MrBlaki (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> ich kann dir auch sagen warum, weil du zu allem deinen niveaulosen senf dazu geben musst.
> 
> du apfel =/



Ich kanns dir sagen.
Weil ich Äpfel mag, die Sorte "Pink Lady" ist grade bei Edeka im Sonderangebot.
Ich habe direkt zugeschlagen! Sind echt super musst du auch mal versuchen!


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> nö, du liest auch nicht mit.
> als erstes habe ich gerofelt, weil du den text vom februar im september nochmal postest und vermutet, dass du dich dafür noch einmal beworben hast udn toooootal verwundert warst, weil die ja immer noch lesbisch sind
> 
> 
> ...




kannst du meinen worten nicht folgen?

ich bin NICHT diese lunya.

ich habe mich in dieser gilde beworben, ich wurde abgelehnt und habe im wow-forum den text von lunya gesehen, da ihr das gleiche passiert ist. das habe ich als leitfaden benutzt um diesen text hier zu schreiben.

hör auf meinen beitrag kaputt zu machen und beschäftige dich mit anderen dingen, wie ein buch lesen oder mit wirklichen menschen sprechen.


----------



## derwaynez (18. September 2010)

nochmal für alle 

aus dem thread im offiziellen wow forum, mit dem sehr ähnlichen thread^^

das beste ist der bluepost am ende des threads (gemeint ist hiermit der thread ersteller möglicherweise identisch mit dem ersteller dieses threads^^):

In einem Forum trollen & sich als eine Frau ausgeben = 
schlecht, wenn jemand die Accountinformationen kontrollieren kann. 

Forensperre für Lunya. 

/closed 



xDD


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Contemptio schrieb:


> Wenn man in einer normalen Gilde jemanden nicht aufnimmt, weil er schwul oder so ist, ist das gleich politisch inkorrekt und was weiss ich. Andersrum sagt keiner was...Ich könnt jetzt noch über diverse andere Sachen in unserer Gesellschaft herziehen, aber das bringt auch nix...Als normaler muss man sich langsam Gedanken machen, denn wir sind es, die zunehmend diskriminiert werden :>




diskriminierung in beide richtungen ist schlecht. warum sind einige menschen denn so andere immer schlecht zu machen.

das ist wahrscheinlich die anonymität hier im internet.


----------



## qqqqq942 (18. September 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> Hier kann ich nicht anders. Steinigt mich wenn ich falsch liege. Verzeih meine Hochnäsigkeit, falls ich mich irre lieber/lieber TE.
> 
> Aber der/die TE heisst *Mimi*na. Also mimi...*hust.
> 
> ...



Das sehe ich ähnlich also sollte man sich fragen, wieviel Sinn das hier macht...


----------



## MrBlaki (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> kannst du meinen worten nicht folgen?
> 
> ich bin NICHT diese lunya.
> 
> ...



Als Leitfaden???
Kopieren und Einfügen nennst du Leitfaden *sich tod roflt*
Entweder bist du wirklich nicht diese Lunya und du warst zu faul dir selber einen Text auszudenken (unwahrscheinlich).
Oder du bist er/sie/es und hast den text einfach nur kopiert um nochmal in einem anderem Forum zu trollen.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

derwaynez schrieb:


> nochmal für alle
> 
> aus dem thread im offiziellen wow forum, mit dem sehr ähnlichen thread^^
> 
> ...




du hast doch keine ahnung worüber du hier schreibst. bleib doch einmal konstruktiv und unterhalte dich wie ein mann, nicht wie ein kleines kind. schreib was zum thema oder lass es.


----------



## ctullhu (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> kannst du meinen worten nicht folgen?
> 
> ich bin NICHT diese lunya.
> 
> ...



jawoll, junge! das war copy & paste und kein leitfaden, junge ! man(n) sucht im september auch auf seite 412 im wow-forum den thread raus, wenn einem das im september passiert ist.

made my day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arasouane (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> hast du was gegen transen?



kostet 20€...steh also nicht auf transen


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Als Leitfaden???
> Kopieren und Einfügen nennst du Leitfaden *sich tod roflt*
> Entweder bist du wirklich nicht diese Lunya und du warst zu faul dir selber einen Text auszudenken (unwahrscheinlich).
> Oder du bist er/sie/es und hast den text einfach nur kopiert um nochmal in einem anderem Forum zu trollen.




wenn du die texte vergleicht siehst du unterschiede. warum sollte sich lunya nach 7 monaten überlegen genau einen ähnlichen beitrag hier öffentlich zu schreiben?

hör auf mit deinen theorien. was hast du davon den leuten hier die diskussion über gildenablehnungen kaputtzumachen?


----------



## Onico (18. September 2010)

Arasouane schrieb:


> kostet 20€...steh also nicht auf transen



Made my Day... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> du hast doch keine ahnung worüber du hier schreibst. bleib doch einmal konstruktiv und unterhalte dich wie ein mann, nicht wie ein kleines kind. schreib was zum thema oder lass es.



Hast du Teamspeack? Bin grade auf dem TS von meinem Ex-Clan dann kann man ja testen ob du weiblich bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Such schonmal den Stimmverzerrer aber beeil dich!!!


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

ich bin echt kurz vorm heulen, weil die leute hier unmenschen sind.


bitte schließt diesen beitrag hier. ich kann dieses verlogene verhalten von den leuten hier nicht mehr ertragen. immer wird man beleidigt oder für etwas beschuldigt hier. warum? kann man sich nichteinmal normal über themen unterhalten?

bitte schließt den beitrag, ich will nicht weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartonics (18. September 2010)

Mimina was willst du hören??

Die lesben waren ganz pöhhhssee und du bist im recht usw...

Aso du willst was über ablehnungen hören? Achso...

Ach und du willst wissen ob es vll sein kann aber nur ganz vll das wir irgendwann mal in unserem Leben abgelehnt wurden?

Nöö...ich dich nicht ich meine arbeit,gilde usw. alle hazt auf anhieb geklappt!






Ps: Jeder wurde schonmal abgelehnt!
Das gehört zum Leben!


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

Das. Ist. Der. Mit. Abstand. Geilste. Thread. Des. Monats 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> wenn du die texte vergleicht siehst du unterschiede. warum sollte sich lunya nach 7 monaten überlegen genau einen ähnlichen beitrag hier öffentlich zu schreiben?
> 
> hör auf mit deinen theorien. was hast du davon den leuten hier die diskussion über gildenablehnungen kaputtzumachen?



Unterschiede: Es wurde Fragen nachträglich dazugetan ( LOL )

Also ehrlich, wenn man die Texte überfliegt sieht man schon das sie gleich sind, nur weil am ende ein satz anderst ist, ist das kein selbstgeschriebener Text.
Und das du ein Troll bist und keine Trollin sollte mittlerweile jeder verstehen.

Wenn so ein Ernstes Thema, dann aber bitte auch wirklich und nicht mit dämmlichen Sätzen die nur ausweichend Antworten und keiner erfunden Geschichte.

MFG Shadow


----------



## Kartonics (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> ich bin echt kurz vorm heulen, weil die leute hier unmenschen sind.
> 
> 
> bitte schließt diesen beitrag hier. ich kann dieses verlogene verhalten von den leuten hier nicht mehr ertragen. immer wird man beleidigt oder für etwas beschuldigt hier. warum? kann man sich nichteinmal normal über themen unterhalten?
> ...




dann les den halt nicht weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


btw: Kitzuina hat es genauso gemacht zuerst wow-forum dann buffed mit unterschied so paar monate...


----------



## Kuisito (18. September 2010)

Emberfin schrieb:
			
		

> In einem Forum trollen & sich als eine Frau ausgeben =
> schlecht, wenn jemand die Accountinformationen kontrollieren kann.
> 
> Forensperre für Lunya.
> ...



Epic.


----------



## cellesfb (18. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Sag mal, gibt es in diesem Forum eigentlich irgendein Thema, in dem es nicht irgendwann zu verbalen Entgleisungen kommt?



Nein leider nicht. 
Willkommen in der WoW-Com.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (18. September 2010)

Du solltest nicht ins Internet gehen, wenn dich sowas schon zum Heulen bringt O.o


----------



## Habira (18. September 2010)

Also ich kann sagen, dass es wirklich "Frauen-Gilden" gibt, aber für mich wäre das nichts, weil Frauen sehr schnell stutenbissig werden können!

Es ist natürlich schade, dass du dorten abgelehnt wurdest, aber was willst du in einer Gilde, wo du dann "nur" geduldest wirst und dann trotzdem bei allem ausgeschlossen wirst. 

Und sonst, gründe deine eigene Mädelsgilde, wo auch Frauen und Mädels rein können die hetero sind *zwinker* glaub mir, da werden bestimmt sich einige melden.


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

cellesfb schrieb:


> Nein leider nicht.
> Willkommen in der WoW-Com.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Leute regen sich auf, wenn WoW-Spieler in den Medien als Sozialkrüppel dargestellt werden, liefern dann aber immer wieder den gleichen Mist ab. Super.


----------



## Kuisito (18. September 2010)

Also, 

Erstens: Du bist Ein Kerl

Zweitens: Du bist ein Troll

Oder Drittens: Ein sogenannter "Blutelfen-Troll"

vote for 

*/closed*


----------



## Cathan (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> wow, das ist wirklich cool. frauen an die macht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Frauen an die Macht...
macht Kaffee, macht Essen, macht sauber...passt



Korgor schrieb:


> Hah, das wäre doch nice - Gangbang inc.





Captain schrieb:


> wär ich lieber bei nem ringkampf dabei wo schöne mädels um ne flasche öl kämpfen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Bin ich der einzige der Denkt dass der Thread nach 24Uhr richtig epic wird?


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Kuisito schrieb:


> Also,
> 
> Erstens: Du bist Ein Kerl
> 
> ...




kennst du mich denn?

woher weißt du das denn?

poste dein halbwissen woanders.

du birne.


----------



## Feindflieger (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> ich bin echt kurz vorm heulen, weil die leute hier unmenschen sind.



Danke für das Kompliment. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Die Leute regen sich auf, wenn WoW-Spieler in den Medien als Sozialkrüppel dargestellt werden, liefern dann aber immer wieder den gleichen Mist ab. Super.




das meine ich doch. schau dir doch alle wie sie mich beleidigen. wie die ganzen ratten aus ihren löchern kommen und eine person mobben bis sie kurz vorm weinen ist.

wow-spieler wollen gerechtigkeit?

die wow-spieler sollten erstmal lernen was gerechtigkeit ist!


----------



## ctullhu (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> du birne.



apfel haben wir, birne haben wir, wenn wir weitermachen macht er uns sicher nen obstsalat ...




... wenn er nicht zu salzig ist wegen dem ganzen geweine



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




schade ist es um den thread an sich schon, aber wenn sich jemand beim faken so genial erwischen lässt, ist es eben epic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

Ok, um was sinnvolles Beizutragen...warum ich diesen Thread so geil finde:


1. Es ist ein Mimimithread, und sein Ersteller heisst Mimina.

2. Weil das mimimi besonders lustig ist...ich fasse zusammen: "Ich wurde abgelehnt, weil ich keine Lesbe bin" xD

3. Weil mir nun bestätigt wurde dass es Lesbengilden gibt! ICH WUSSTE ES!

4. Weil dann im Mimimithread von Mimina ein Mimimi kommt weil die USER AUF *BUFFED* *WINKEWINKEWINK* so gemein sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5. Es ist mit 99%iger Sicherheit ein Troll...trotzdem werden selbst nach dieser AUfzählung hier 2/3 aller User den Mist für bare Münze nehmen xD



...das hier ist ZU geil ^^


----------



## Lethior (18. September 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> apfel haben wir, birne haben wir, wenn wir weitermachen macht er uns sicher nen obstsalat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gleich kommt sie mit der Whinetraube!


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (18. September 2010)

Mimina, guck dir die Fakten an und antworte EINMAL ERNST OHNE das du die ganze zeit nur AUSWEICHENDE antworten gibst, mal sehen wie du mit der Situtaion dann zurecht kommst -.-


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

die meisten hier sind so falsch und verlogen. nur weil ihr gemobbt werdet, macht es die sache nicht besser, dass ihr andere mobbt!


----------



## Aggropip (18. September 2010)

Wie sie hier alle nur ihre post counter pushen^^


----------



## MrBlaki (18. September 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Frauen an die Macht...
> macht Kaffee, macht Essen, macht sauber...passt
> 
> 
> ...



Nein definitiv nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!


----------



## Kartonics (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> die meisten hier sind so falsch und verlogen. nur weil ihr gemobbt werdet, macht es die sache nicht besser, dass ihr andere mobbt!




von der defensive in die offensive


----------



## ctullhu (18. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ok, um was sinnvolles Beizutragen...warum ich diesen Thread so geil finde:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe just mal gezählt und selbst *nach *dem klarstellen, dass mimimima ein kerl ist, sind es tatsächlich mehr als die hälfte.

nun kriege ich tatsächlich angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cathan (18. September 2010)

ctullhu schrieb:


> apfel haben wir, birne haben wir, wenn wir weitermachen macht er uns sicher nen obstsalat ...


Nein gleich kommt:
Wenn nochmal jmd meine melonen in frage stellt tret ich ihm in die Nüsse.


----------



## Exicoo (18. September 2010)

Warum wird der thread nicht geschlossen? Jeder Depp sieht doch sofort, dass das kein ernstgemeinter thread ist.
Dont feed the troll!


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ok, um was sinnvolles Beizutragen...warum ich diesen Thread so geil finde:
> 
> 
> 1. Es ist ein Mimimithread, und sein Ersteller heisst Mimina.
> ...




zu 1 - Mimi ist ein Name. Das daraus ein Mimimithread wurde ist eure tolle Leistung wenig Niveau zu zeigen.

zu 2. Wenn ich nunmal deswegen abgelehnt wurde, schreibe ich das auch.

zu 3. verstehe das jetzt nicht, was das mit meinen angeblichen lügen zu tun hat..

zu 4. du willst mir also sagen, dass die ganzen beleidigungen an mich, im thread und den ganzen pns alles freundlich gemeint ist?

zu 5. du bist mit sicherheit jemand der andere nieder macht, weil du niedergemacht wurdest.


----------



## Deanne (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> das meine ich doch. schau dir doch alle wie sie mich beleidigen. wie die ganzen ratten aus ihren löchern kommen und eine person mobben bis sie kurz vorm weinen ist.
> 
> wow-spieler wollen gerechtigkeit?
> 
> die wow-spieler sollten erstmal lernen was gerechtigkeit ist!



Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich schlage mich damit nicht auf deine Seite. Ich finde deine Story merkwürdig und glaube sie nicht so recht, aber der Ton in diesem Thread ist trotzdem mal wieder unter aller Sau. Es ist nur so, dass alle aufschreien, wenn WoW-Spieler als Idioten bezeichnet werden, diese Vorurteile durch solche Statements hier aber immer wieder bestätigen.


----------



## Kuisito (18. September 2010)

LOL DU BIST DOCH EIN KERL

UND DAZU BEDEPPERT.


----------



## Lethior (18. September 2010)

Ist der Thread jetzt eigentlich schon reported worden?

Und sogar mal was ernstes: Nein, ist mir noch nicht passiert. Hab auch noch nie etwas in der Richtung gehört. Und du solltest dich nicht drüber aufregen, weil dich jeder hier für einen männlichen Troll hält. Dein Eingangspost ist total übertrieben formuliert, deine Antworten bestehen aus "alle sind böse, ich heule jetzt, gebt mir Aufmerksamkeit" und inzwischen auch schon aus "Ihr seid blöd/ Opfer/ Random-Obstsorte" Klingt nicht wirklich überzeugend.


----------



## MrBlaki (18. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich schlage mich damit nicht auf deine Seite. Ich finde deine Story merkwürdig und glaube sie nicht so recht, aber der Ton in diesem Thread ist trotzdem mal wieder unter aller Sau. Es ist nur so, dass alle aufschreien, wenn WoW-Spieler als Idioten bezeichnet werden, diese Vorurteile durch solche Statements hier aber immer wieder bestätigen.



Nur wer sagt das alle hier WoW Spieler sind? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (18. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ETO3-MxMe2Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich schlage mich damit nicht auf deine Seite. Ich finde deine Story merkwürdig und glaube sie nicht so recht, aber der Ton in diesem Thread ist trotzdem mal wieder unter aller Sau. Es ist nur so, dass alle aufschreien, wenn WoW-Spieler als Idioten bezeichnet werden, diese Vorurteile durch solche Statements hier aber immer wieder bestätigen.




es kann ja sein, das was passiert ist nicht das normalste der welt ist, aber es ist wieder dieses zwischenmenschliche hier was unter aller sau ist. jeder einzelne user hier will respektvoll behandelt werden, aber nur wenige user geben den respekt zurück den sie erwarten.


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> mimimimi
> mimimimi
> zu 3. verstehe das jetzt nicht, was das mit meinen *angeblichen* lügen zu tun hat..
> mimimimi
> zu 5. du bist mit sicherheit jemand der andere nieder macht, weil du niedergemacht wurdest.



*rofl* Ja, furchtbar niedergemacht *xD ICH KANN NICHT MEHR!* ich kann es kaum ertragen...jeden tag *OMG ICH KANN NIMMER SCHREIBEN HIER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 * muss ich die Schultasche meines Raidleaders tragen damit ich Loot bekomme, und für Setteile muss ich mich sogar nach der Seife bücken...

Und wenn ich ganz brav geschworen habe, dass ich auch ganz sicher das süsse Rosa Flanellhemand tragen werde wenn ich spätabends im TS bin darf ich sogar ins WoW Forum...und da finde ich dann ganz dolle Threads xD

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12679978481&sid=3&pageNo=8


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (18. September 2010)

Exicoo schrieb:


> Warum wird der thread nicht geschlossen? Jeder Depp sieht doch sofort, dass das kein ernstgemeinter thread ist.
> Dont feed the troll!




der war ja schon mal zu, wurde nur aus irgendwelchen unerfindlichen gründen wieder geöffnet...

und nur mal zur info.... ich heul schon die ganze zeit.... ihr seid alle so böse und gemein...
das erschüttert mich bis auf den grund meines herzens...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> http://forums.wow-eu...&sid=3&pageNo=8



LOL! Das wurde sogar schon von nem Admin gepostet? xD Warumj is hier eigentlich nicht schon seit 5 Seiten zu?


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Ist der Thread jetzt eigentlich schon reported worden?
> 
> Und sogar mal was ernstes: Nein, ist mir noch nicht passiert. Hab auch noch nie etwas in der Richtung gehört. Und du solltest dich nicht drüber aufregen, weil dich jeder hier für einen männlichen Troll hält. Dein Eingangspost ist total übertrieben formuliert, deine Antworten bestehen aus "alle sind böse, ich heule jetzt, gebt mir Aufmerksamkeit" und inzwischen auch schon aus "Ihr seid blöd/ Opfer/ Random-Obstsorte" Klingt nicht wirklich überzeugend.




die reports haben kein sinn, weil der thread so wie er steht nicht geben die agbs verstößt. die anderen hier haben mit ihren beleidigungen dafür gesorgt, dass ich diesen thread aufgebe. 

ich habe einen gm angeschrieben, der in kürze diesen beitrag sperrt.

die mobber, die sich hier gerade so stark fühlen, irgendwann kommt die quittung für eurer verhalten.


----------



## Chrisjee (18. September 2010)

> die meisten hier sind so falsch und verlogen. nur weil ihr gemobbt werdet, macht es die sache nicht besser, dass ihr andere mobbt!


Glaube du hast keine Ahnung was mobbing ist.


----------



## ctullhu (18. September 2010)

Deanne schrieb:


> Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich schlage mich damit nicht auf deine Seite. Ich finde deine Story merkwürdig und glaube sie nicht so recht, aber der Ton in diesem Thread ist trotzdem mal wieder unter aller Sau. Es ist nur so, dass alle aufschreien, wenn WoW-Spieler als Idioten bezeichnet werden, diese Vorurteile durch solche Statements hier aber immer wieder bestätigen.



naja es ist ja schwer zu argumentieren, wenn so ein troll immer ausweicht oder loskeift 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie gesagt, die frage, ob homesexuelle gilden (wir nehmen die männer mal mit rein) nur gleichgesinnte einladen dürfen ist sicher interessant (wenngleich man dann auch die gs-gilden, die icc-25er gilden usw. mit reinnehmen sollte und somit der thread der gleichheit halber ohne sex uninteressant werden und in der evrsenkung verschwinden dürfte.)

auf der anderen seite haben wir hier einen troll, der auf verschiedenste weisen ausargumentiert wurde und eher selber flamed als geflamed wird.

ich finde es amüsant so mit dem troll in der ecke. wäre ich jünger würde ich sagen epic fail, so schmunzel ich nur in mich hinein und zähle die, die ihm glauben, weil sie nur 2 posts vom trhead gelesen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (18. September 2010)

das hier is ja noch harmlos im gegensatz was man in anderen freds lesen kann...
is ja das weicheiabendprogramm vor 22 uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (18. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RS5oo-fuYsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



hört auf den troll zu füttern !


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> die mobber, die sich hier gerade so stark fühlen, irgendwann kommt die quittung für eurer verhalten.



Das einzige was hier kommt bin ich wenn ich an den TS einer Lesben only Gilde denke.


----------



## Kuisito (18. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cold Bloo00ooody (18. September 2010)

Hi, ich hab mich extra für dieses Thread bei buffed.de angemeldet und musste einfach lachen xD
Ich hab schon viele girlfaker gesehen aber sry du bist der schlechteste den ich je gesehen hab...... im offiziellen WoW-Forum von den Admins als Kerl geoutet zu werden und dann mit dem gleichen Text hier nochmal trollen wollen, also echt dafür hast du nen Pokal verdient ( weil sowas dummes schafft nicht jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Chrisjee schrieb:


> Glaube du hast keine Ahnung was mobbing ist.




ich werde verbal hier fertig gemacht. einerseits im thread hier und mir werden noch nachrichten geschickt von den leuten die schon im thread müll schreiben.

nachrichten wie"schlampe, wir finden dich und töten dich" ist das toll???


----------



## Flyingfalcon (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> zu 1 - Mimi ist ein Name. Das daraus ein Mimimithread wurde ist eure tolle Leistung wenig Niveau zu zeigen.
> 
> zu 2. Wenn ich nunmal deswegen abgelehnt wurde, schreibe ich das auch.
> 
> ...





Ganz ehrlich, was soll der ganze Scheiß?

Oh mein Gott andere schreiben was und er wurde gleich gemobbt? Ist das so...dann würdest du bereits die Radieschen von unten betrachten!
Hör einfach auf mit deinem ganzem Psycho Scheiß...geb dich zu erkennen schreib keinen Bldösinn...und lass uns in Ruhe.

Und dazu möchte ich noch gerne etwas erwähnen: MIMIMIMIMIMIMI Mimina.


----------



## Aggropip (18. September 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> das hier is ja noch harmlos im gegensatz was man in anderen freds lesen kann...
> is ja das weicheiabendprogramm vor 22 uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


pff geh mal ins jsp Forum. Da geht das rund um die Uhr so ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lexaone (18. September 2010)

Die Frage wäre...was wäre wenn eine Gilde eine Bewerbung ableht WEIL du eine Lesbe wärst...da würde man sagen "intolerant"....andersrum isses für mich nichts anderes...aber meine Meinung zu dem Thema...scheiß drauf...gäbe warscheinlich eh nur "lootgezicke" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu deinem "fast Heulkrampf"...macht dir nix draus es gibt wichtigeres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrBlaki (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> ich werde verbal hier fertig gemacht. einerseits im thread hier und mir werden noch nachrichten geschickt von den leuten die schon im thread müll schreiben.
> 
> nachrichten wie"schlampe, wir finden dich und töten dich" ist das toll???



Schlampe?
Ich nenne Jungs nie Schlampe oO
Komische Nachrichten bekommste da xD


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> ich werde verbal hier fertig gemacht. einerseits im thread hier und mir werden noch nachrichten geschickt von den leuten die schon im thread müll schreiben.
> 
> nachrichten wie"schlampe, wir finden dich und töten dich" ist das toll???



Was macht dir dabei Sorgen? Da du nen Penis hast kann sich das kaum auf dich beziehen, oder?


----------



## Habira (18. September 2010)

Ich glaube du solltest mal wieder unter Leute kommen...

Verarscht hier Leute und ziehst auch noch diese Masche durch - respekt....

Edit: den Link zum Offi-Forum hab ich erst nach meinem letzten Post gesehen...

2. Edit zu Unter mit - aber mit dem gleichen Text? Never Ever!!!!!


----------



## Mimina (18. September 2010)

Cold schrieb:


> Hi, ich hab mich extra für dieses Thread bei buffed.de angemeldet und musste einfach lachen xD
> Ich hab schon viele girlfaker gesehen aber sry du bist der schlechteste den ich je gesehen hab...... im offiziellen WoW-Forum von den Admins als Kerl geoutet zu werden und dann mit dem gleichen Text hier nochmal trollen wollen, also echt dafür hast du nen Pokal verdient ( weil sowas dummes schafft nicht jeder
> 
> 
> ...




wie oft soll ich das denn noch schreiben? lunyas thread im offiziellen forum ist mehr als 7 monate alt und stell dir vor. es bewerben sich bestimmt mehr als 2 leute bei einer gilde.

so komische menschen habe ich noch nie hier gesehen.


----------



## lexaone (18. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Das einzige was hier kommt bin ich wenn ich an den TS einer Lesben only Gilde denke.



made my day ...


----------



## derwaynez (18. September 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Schlampe?
> Ich nenne Jungs nie Schlampe oO
> Komische Nachrichten bekommste da xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> wie oft soll ich das denn noch schreiben? lunyas thread im offiziellen forum ist mehr als 7 monate alt und stell dir vor. es bewerben sich bestimmt mehr als 2 leute bei einer gilde.
> 
> so komische menschen habe ich noch nie hier gesehen.



du bist MIT SICHERHEIT nicht lunya...ich glaub du bist ihr kleiner schwuler bruder...


----------



## Kuisito (18. September 2010)

Leute wissen schon das du ein Kerl bist!

Guck mal in die Hose, wenn da, meiner meinung, eine 5 cm fleischwurst befindet, dann weisst du was du bist!

Mimimimimimimimimimi


----------



## ctullhu (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> ich werde verbal hier fertig gemacht. einerseits im thread hier und mir werden noch nachrichten geschickt von den leuten die schon im thread müll schreiben.
> 
> nachrichten wie"schlampe, wir finden dich und töten dich" ist das toll???



ohne scheiss. den post habe ich jetzt reportet, weil die mods auch die pns checken können (auch die gelöschten, brauchst dich nicht sorgen).
die forenstruktur gibt das her udn wenns die mods nicht können, zam kann es.

warum report ? mit sowas macht man keine witze.
*
*wenn du morgen noch im forum bist, war dein spruch die wahrheit, schätze ich.wer auch immer weg ist, er hats verdient.


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

Kuisito schrieb:


> Leute wissen schon das du ein Kerl bist!
> 
> Guck mal in die Hose, wenn da, meiner meinung, eine 5 cm fleischwurst befindet, dann weisst du was du bist!
> 
> Mimimimimimimimimimi



Bei jemandem der sich in Foren als Mädchen ausgibt und um Mitleid bettelt ist 5cm vllt eine übertriebene Einschätzung ...


----------



## Kuisito (18. September 2010)

Geschlechtsprobleme @TE?


----------



## Bergerdos (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> das kann ich ja voll verstehen, aber wenn du jemand ablehnst, der für gewisse dinge nichts kann, dann ist das doof.




Ich hab nur die ersten 3 Seiten gelesen, aber ich seh hier irgendwie das Problem nicht.

Die haben eine Gilde bestehend ausschliesslich aus Lesben. Du bist nicht lesbisch, also hast Du die Aufnahmebedingung icht erfüllt. Basta.
Was willst Du noch ? Willst Du sie zwingen dich trotzdem zu nehmen ? Fühlst Du Dich so wichtig dass es nicht sein kann dass sie DICH ablehnen ?

Wenn ich als Bayern-Fan in den FCK-Fanclub eintreten will und die Sagen "Hier kommen nur FCK-Fans rein" soll ich mich dann heulend vor die Tür schmeissen damit sie mich doch aufnehmen ?
Die Gildenleitung bestimmt wer in die Gilde kommt und wer nicht, und wenn der einzige Grund für die Ablehnung ein sächsischer Akzenz ist dann ist das eben so.
Große Raidgilden lehnen täglich Bewerber ab, Arbeitgeber lehnen Bewerber ab weil ihnen die Augenfarbe nicht gefällt. So ist das Leben, finde Dich damit ab.
Mal ehrlich, würdest Du dich in der Lesben-Gilde wohl fühlen ? Du wärst sowieso nur eine Aussenseiterin und würdest nie akzeptiert werden, also was willst Du da ? Ah, ich vergas, Hello Kitty Abende .... *mit dem Kopf auf dem Tisch aufschlag*


----------



## MrBlaki (18. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Bei jemandem der sich in Foren als Mädchen ausgibt und um Mitleid bettelt ist 5cm vllt eine übertriebene Einschätzung ...



Während die Nase von Pinocchio größer wird wenn er lügt wird bei Mimina etwas anderes kleiner, glaube ich.


----------



## Onico (18. September 2010)

*Je tiefer wir das Leiden durchschauen, umso näher kommen wir dem Ziel der Befreiung vom Leiden.*


----------



## coolden (18. September 2010)

ich schätze mal alle sind jetzt der meinung das dass nur ein fake thread ist aber deswegen muss mann doch nicht so nivolos werden auch wenn er/sie/es was auch immer ein Troll ist heisst das noch nicht das mann sich wie ein kind benehmen sollte


----------



## Aggropip (18. September 2010)

Meint ihr wir schaffen noch paar Seiten?^^


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

MrBlaki schrieb:


> Während die Nase von Pinocchio größer wird wenn er lügt wird bei Mimina etwas anderes kleiner, glaube ich.



Der müsste inzwischen die Hose nach hinten ausbeulen xD


----------



## Cathan (18. September 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Meint ihr wir schaffen noch paar Seiten?^^


Ich bin dafür noch ein paar mods/admins einzustellen wenn wir Seite 15 schaffen.


----------



## Habira (18. September 2010)

Dann hätte er ja seinen Rekord gebrochen, im Offi-Forum waren es nur 8 Seiten hier sind es schon 10 XD


----------



## Cathan (18. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Der müsste inzwischen die Hose nach hinten ausbeulen xD



omfg wie geil


----------



## Doofkatze (18. September 2010)

Ich bin in der glücklichen Situation, ich selbst zu sein.

Ich habe mir in den vergangenen Monaten sehr viel in Sachen Theorycrafting zu meiner Klasse gelernt (bin Hexer) und bin in der Lage, aus meinem Equipment alles rauszuholen.

Hinzu habe ich sehr starkes Equipment angesammelt, was eine Gildensuche einfach stark vereinfachen würde.

Ich habe wöchentlich 5-6 Anfragen (bin Randomspieler), ob ich nicht doch an dieser oder jener Gruppe (nochmals) teilnehmen könnte.

Auf diese Weise lief auch vor einiger Zeit die Suche nach einer Stammgruppe ab. 

Ich kannte einige Personen und habe gesehen, das entsprechende Gilde wieder Mitglieder für die Stammgruppe gesucht hat. Nach kurzem Gespräch wollte der Suchende (Gildenleader, der nicht bei den Raids dabei war, wo ich aushelfen durfte), das ich mich bewerbe auf der Homepage.

Wie ich nunmal bin, wies ich darauf hin, das er mich entweder so nehmen kann, wie ich hier stehe und mich in den Raids verhalten habe (ruhig, schnell reagierend, zuverlässig, ständig unter den Top 3 im Schaden im ICC 25 bzw. RS 10) oder aber wir hier auseinander gehen. Genau auf diese Weise war der Raidlead nach kurzer Absprache mit seinem Membern ("kennt ihr den?") überzeugt.


Ich werde es tunlichst vermeiden, mich auf einen Platz in einer Gilde zu "bewerben". Ich komme gerne mal für einige Raids in eine Gruppe, wenn ich angefragt werde, wodurch auch gute Freundschaften (wie sie entstanden sind) eben entstehen. Aber schlichtes Vorstellen wie im realen Leben im Teamspeak OHNE das man irgendwas dazu tun musste und man sich gegenseitig gar nicht kennt, wird es nicht geben.

Wäre man mir schon dumm gekommen mittels bewerben über ne Homepage und ein Gespräch im Teamspeak hätte ich dankend verzichtet...


"Geht nicht!" Werden jetzt einige sagen. "Progilden sind dazu gezwungen, andere Bewerbungsformen durch den großen Andrang abzuhalten", könnte jetzt kommen. Ganz ehrlich. Es ist so wie es ist: Die besten Spieler findet man immer noch durch probieren in Raids. Wenn einem die Spieler da gefallen, kann man sich darauf einlassen, nochmals mit ihnen loszugehen, wodurch man eben auf die andere Seite des WoW-Vielspielens kennenlernt: Freundschaften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feindflieger (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> ich werde verbal hier fertig gemacht. einerseits im thread hier und mir werden noch nachrichten geschickt von den leuten die schon im thread müll schreiben.
> 
> nachrichten wie"schlampe, wir finden dich und töten dich" ist das toll???



Das kleine X da oben rechts in deinem Browserfenster ist keine zielhilfe für abendliche Handschüttelübungen. also klick drauf und dann haste deine Ruhe.


----------



## ctullhu (18. September 2010)

Habira schrieb:


> Dann hätte er ja seinen Rekord gebrochen, im Offi-Forum waren es nur 8 Seiten hier sind es schon 10 XD




die mods hier sind langsamer, die kriegen kein geld für ihre arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kartonics (18. September 2010)

Wie ist das eig. wird der thread nur geschlossen oder gelöscht weil dann würde ich jetzt off gehen...


Wil ihn ja morgen noch ansehen


----------



## coolden (18. September 2010)

Habira schrieb:


> Dann hätte er ja seinen Rekord gebrochen, im Offi-Forum waren es nur 8 Seiten hier sind es schon 10 XD




ich glaub nicht das dass die selbe person ist ich könnte auch jetzt im offi forum was raus suchen und es rein stellen weil wäre das die selbe person wäre das schon längst im buffed forum


----------



## Aggropip (18. September 2010)

Aranamun schrieb:


> Ich bin in der glücklichen Situation, ich selbst zu sein.
> 
> Ich habe mir in den vergangenen Monaten sehr viel in Sachen Theorycrafting zu meiner Klasse gelernt (bin Hexer) und bin in der Lage, aus meinem Equipment alles rauszuholen.
> 
> ...



BUHHHHH absoluter offtopic^^


----------



## Picoo (18. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



true story bro! *WIRKLICH!*


----------



## Cathan (18. September 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Wie ist das eig. wird der thread nur geschlossen oder gelöscht weil dann würde ich jetzt off gehen...
> 
> 
> Wil ihn ja morgen noch ansehen



Hoffe dass er nicht gelöscht wird.


----------



## Onico (18. September 2010)

Populanten von transparenten Domizilen sollen mit fester Materie keine transzendenten Bewegungen durchführen.

Abe echt jetzt -.-


----------



## Aggropip (18. September 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Populanten von transparenten Domizilen sollen mit fester Materie keine transzendenten Bewegungen durchführen.
> 
> Abe echt jetzt -.-



Ach Ja? Und du bist ein Phantasia. ........ So ich kann auch Wörter erfinden.


----------



## Kuisito (18. September 2010)

Vielleicht wurde Sie bzw. Er einfach abgelehnt, da die sogenannten "Lesben" die eigentlich hetero sind, 
seine tiefe Maennerstimme im TS erkannt haben.

Btw. Pain Olympics und so. Vielleicht haben wir den Typen jetz bei buffed :>


----------



## Tontaube (18. September 2010)

Wenn Du wirklich eine andere Person als die aus dem offiziellen Forum wärst, hättest Du vielleicht nicht genau denselben Text benutzen sollen. Natürlich hast Du ihn noch etwas erweitert aber Du glaubst doch wohl selber nicht das wir dir das hier abnehmen, oder? 
Aus dem Thema hätte etwas werden können wenn Du auch nur ein wenig Eigeninitiative an den Tag gelegt hättest. Nur Strg+C und Strg+V ist für eine glaubhafte Geschichte zu wenig.

Probiere es die Tage einfach mit einem anderen Account und einer wasserdichten Geschichte nochmal. Eventuell hast Du dann mehr Erfolg.

Nimm es mir nicht übel aber Du willst die Leute hier für dumm verkaufen und wenn es nicht klappt hast Du nicht einmal den Anstand, es zuzugeben.

Falls es allerdings dein Ziel war diesem Server "hordentlich" Zulauf zu verpassen, sollte dir das wahrscheinlich gelungen sein. 
Ich möchte nicht wissen wieviel Chars in der letzten Stunde dort neu erstellt wurden..

Grüße.


----------



## Kartonics (18. September 2010)

push


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Ach Ja? Und du bist ein Phantasia. ........ So ich kann auch Wörter erfinden.



Wo war da was erfunden?

Wer im Glashaus Sitzt soll nicht mit Steinen werfen, was is daran so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Onico (18. September 2010)

Warum ist den der TE auf einmal so 
still?


----------



## Kartonics (18. September 2010)

/push


----------



## Onico (18. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wo war da was erfunden?
> 
> Wer im Glashaus Sitzt soll nicht mit Steinen werfen, was is daran so schwer zu verstehen?



Hmm, Google ?


----------



## cellesfb (18. September 2010)

Lethior schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht ins Internet gehen, wenn dich sowas schon zum Heulen bringt O.o


Ja das Internet (tha Interwebz !), aber ich find diese Community einfach an manchen Tagen nur lächerlich, selbst in nen Kindergarten wird weniger geheult...



Deanne schrieb:


> Die Leute regen sich auf, wenn WoW-Spieler in den Medien als Sozialkrüppel dargestellt werden, liefern dann aber immer wieder den gleichen Mist ab. Super.


Leider wahr... aber ich glaube das wird heute hier noch schlimmer wenn nicht zu gemacht wird.


----------



## Aggropip (18. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Wo war da was erfunden?
> 
> Wer im Glashaus Sitzt soll nicht mit Steinen werfen, was is daran so schwer zu verstehen?



Das hab ich schon grade Onico erklärt das war eine Szene aus Family Guy^^ Man nehmt doch nicht alles so ernst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KakarottX (18. September 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MasterXoX (18. September 2010)

Omg Top Thema today ^^


----------



## Onico (18. September 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon grade Onico erklärt das war eine Szene aus Family Guy^^ Man nehmt doch nicht alles so ernst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In diesem Thread wir sowieso NIX ernstgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (18. September 2010)

Fail Fake is fail ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> du bist ein mann und kannst es nicht verstehen...



Jaja, wir Männer verstehen Frauen nie. *hust*


----------



## Surfboy1995 (18. September 2010)

Also - ich hätte gelogen ! ich hätt gesagt als mädel ich steh auf frauen, liegt vielleicht daran das ich so ein guter lügner bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon grade Onico erklärt das war eine Szene aus Family Guy^^ Man nehmt doch nicht alles so ernst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ach in dem Fall bitte ich um Verzeihung, die Serie ist mir nicht gegenwärtig...bin mehr der American Dad Kucker ^^


----------



## Onico (18. September 2010)

Annovella schrieb:


> Jaja, wir Männer verstehen Frauen nie. *hust*



Wie war, wie war D


----------



## Aggropip (18. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ach in dem Fall bitte ich um Verzeihung, die Serie ist mir nicht gegenwärtig...bin mehr der American Dad Kucker ^^



np^^ läuft grad ne folge Family Guy auf MTV. Kannst ja mal rein schauen ist nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Onico (18. September 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> np^^ läuft grad ne folge Family Guy auf MTV. Kannst ja mal rein schauen ist nicht schlecht^^



Fernsehen und am PC sitzen, sind dir die Eisbären echt egal?


----------



## Kremlin (18. September 2010)

spammer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marccram (18. September 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Ach in dem Fall bitte ich um Verzeihung, die Serie ist mir nicht gegenwärtig...bin mehr der American Dad Kucker ^^



Dann solltest du jetzt dringend MTV anmachen ;D Family Guy ftw ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (18. September 2010)

UND er/sie/es ist weg, schade war echt lustig =*(


----------



## Belty (18. September 2010)

*Ist euch sowas ähnliches schonmal passiert?
*Nein, bin schon von Anfang meiner WoW Karriere in ein und derselben Gildengemeinschaft, mittlerweile in der Führungsposition.*

Wurdet ihr auch schonmal von einer Gilde abgelehnt? 
*Siehe Punkt 1 ;-)*

Habt ihr als Gildenleiter aus bestimmten gründen Bewerber ablehnen müssen? 
*Ja, aufgrund von mangelnden Klassenverständnis und Spielverständnis, sind eine PvE-orienterte Gilde und haben schon gewisse Ansprüche die beim besten Willen nicht hochgestochen sind, aber solche Absagen wie es bei dir war, sind sehr skurril :-)*
*
*Gibt es in eurem Server recht spezielle und besondere Gilden die auffallen??*
Hmm, bis auf die Hyper-Freaks keine so speziellen wie es bei dir der Fall ist, wäre aber ganz amüsant wenn es so etwas bei uns geben würde :-)



Wäre wirklich sehr amüsant und ganz angenehm wenn es so etwas bei uns geben würde, frischer Wind im WoW Alltag, btw ich mag Lesben xD


----------



## Kremlin (18. September 2010)

Belty schrieb:


> btw ich mag Lesben xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KakarottX (18. September 2010)

Ich kann gar nicht schreiben ohne was zu verpassen.


----------



## derwaynez (18. September 2010)

tischkante schreibtischstuhl bordstein taube brille senf brötchen tastatur maus hund flasche deckel schrift buchstabe ventilator cd name palme schild straße auto 

hat genauso wenig sinn wie der thread


----------



## Aggropip (18. September 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Fernsehen und am PC sitzen, sind dir die Eisbären echt egal?



Naja eigentlich nicht aber der letzte Eisbär hat in unser Zelt gekotzt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (18. September 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich nicht aber der letzte Eisbär hat in unser Zelt gekotzt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



was haben wohl die illuminaten damit zu tun?...
und wäre dafür nicht galileo mystery zuständig?


----------



## Onico (18. September 2010)

derwaynez schrieb:


> was haben wohl die illuminaten damit zu tun?...



DAS.... .... Weis nur Galileo Mystery ?


EDIT: Mist zu langsam ^^


----------



## Aggropip (18. September 2010)

derwaynez schrieb:


> was haben wohl die illuminaten damit zu tun?...
> und wäre dafür nicht galileo mystery zuständig?


kA ich glaube ich mach mal nen thread dafür auf xD "Eisbär kotzt in Zelt. Was hat das zubedeuten."


----------



## derwaynez (18. September 2010)

Aggropip schrieb:


> kA ich glaube ich mach mal nen thread dafür auf xD "Eisbär kotzt in Zelt. Was hat das zubedeuten."






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (18. September 2010)

aaah 4 seiten später sind wir wieder beim normalen umgangston hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der Te is wohl so still weil er in einem meer aus tränen ertrunken is... die arme sau.
konnte net mal seine sexualität erforschen und richtig zuordnen da isses schon zu ende...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Onico (18. September 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> aaah 4 seiten später sind wir wieder beim normalen umgangston hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, unter normalen Umgangston versteh ich was anderes...


----------



## Sorzzara (18. September 2010)

On a side note, liebe Admins, wieviele Seiten Spam müssen wir noch produzieren, bevor ihr diesen Thread abfackelt?


----------



## Kremlin (18. September 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Naja, unter normalen Umgangston versteh ich was anderes...



du hast den witz nicht verstanden.


----------



## Aggropip (18. September 2010)

Onico schrieb:


> Naja, unter normalen Umgangston versteh ich was anderes...



Wie gesagt geht ins jsp forum^^ dann ist das HIER noch normal xD


----------



## Onico (18. September 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> du hast den witz nicht verstanden.



Welchen Witz? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kuisito (18. September 2010)

So alle sind leise

/vote for closed


----------



## KakarottX (18. September 2010)

bump


----------



## Onico (18. September 2010)

KakarottX schrieb:


> bump



Es war grad so schön ruhig -.-


----------



## Flyingfalcon (18. September 2010)

buff buff boing...^.^. Ach und ich will noch fragen wann der hier geschlossen wird?

Ich wette der bleibt noch bis morgen Mittag!

Wieso? Weil ich dann erst aufstehe und dann nochmal was sinnloses schreiben möchte^^.


----------



## FAQ112 (18. September 2010)

Ich muss echt sagen das Niveau sinkt mit jedem Eintrag etwas mehr und selbst dieser Eintrag ist schon wieder einer zu viel... schwachsinniger Thread von einer genauso zu beschreibenden Person. Bitte schließt sowas sofort da es hier nicht hingehört sondern eher auf Shutter Island...


----------



## Kartonics (18. September 2010)

push


----------



## Bipun (18. September 2010)

ich würd mal abgelehnt weil ich zu unfreudlich bin -.- stimmt garnicht! die penner^^


----------



## Ineel (18. September 2010)

Komisch, genau den selben Text hab ich schon vor 1-2 Jahren gelesen im Wow Forum....toller thread


----------



## PlayerS (18. September 2010)

Das hat nichts damit zutun dass du keine Lesbe bist. DIe wollten dich anscheinend nur nicht in der Gilde haben. Bei meiner alten Gilde hat sich auch mal wer beworben den wir alle nicht mochten und im ''Bewerbungsgespräch'' haben wir ihn aus Spaß gefragt ob er Schwul sei er verneinte dieses darauf haben wir ihm abgesagt. Ob diese Story nun stimmt oder nicht is mir völlig latte aber auch wenn glaube ich nicht das die es ernst gemeint haben!


Und nein ich persöhnlich wurde noch von keiner Gilde abgelehnt ,da ich meist von Gilden angequatscht werde etc...


----------



## Kremlin (18. September 2010)

PlayerS schrieb:


> Das hat nichts damit zutun dass du keine Lesbe bist. DIe wollten dich anscheinend nur nicht in der Gilde haben. Bei meiner alten Gilde hat sich auch mal wer beworben den wir alle nicht mochten und im ''Bewerbungsgespräch'' haben wir ihn aus Spaß gefragt ob er Schwul sei er verneinte dieses darauf haben wir ihm abgesagt. Ob diese Story nun stimmt oder nicht is mir völlig latte aber auch wenn glaube ich nicht das die es ernst gemeint haben!
> 
> 
> Und nein ich persöhnlich wurde noch von keiner Gilde abgelehnt ,da ich meist von Gilden angequatscht werde etc...



du würdest höchstwahrscheinlich wegen deinem namen abgelehnt werden.


----------



## Rabaz (18. September 2010)

Komisch ich bin auch keine Lesbe, aber habe damit bisher nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## amdintel (18. September 2010)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Ich denke du bist ein troll du verhältst dich wie Kitzuina und der war schließlich auch einer.
> 
> Immer nachfragen nie 2 sachen auf einmal immer einen post um zu pushen...
> 
> Aber ich finde gut , das es das thema gibt!



Allein anhand der Schreibweise merkt man eh, das Minidingsbums und Kitzudingsbums ein und dieselbe Person ist. Ist der andere Account endlich zugemacht worden von buffed ? 
Und wieviel Langeweile muss MANN (ist ja eh keine Frau dieser Mini/Kitzdingsbums) haben um hier ständig solche an den Haaren herbeigezogenen Schwachsinn aufzutischen?

Ach und Kitzudingsbums : Such mal unter wikipedia nach "AttentionWhore". Da steht bestimmt dein Name.


----------



## PlayerS (18. September 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> du würdest höchstwahrscheinlich wegen deinem namen abgelehnt werden.



Nein eigentlich nicht. Mein Char Name ist etwas ''speziell'' und bin etwas großzügig mit den sonderzeichen umgegangen aber deswegen habe/hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Wenn dich mein Char Name stört kannst du gerne die Umbenennung zahlen...


----------



## Tontaube (18. September 2010)

PlayerS schrieb:


> Wenn dich mein Char Name stört kannst du gerne die Umbenennung zahlen...



Das klingt jetzt für mich nach: "Hast Recht, der Name ist sch**sse aber ich habe eben für einen Umbenennung kein Geld übrig." 

Das war jetzt natürlich eher nett gemeint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (18. September 2010)

PlayerS schrieb:


> Nein eigentlich nicht. Mein Char Name ist etwas ''speziell'' und bin etwas großzügig mit den sonderzeichen umgegangen aber deswegen habe/hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Wenn dich mein Char Name stört kannst du gerne die Umbenennung zahlen...



na der name ist aber echt beschissen, ich hasse leute mit so vielen apostrophen, ist nich cool
hätte ich ne gilde und du würdest dich mit dem namen bewerben, würde ich dich wirklich deswegen ablehnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (18. September 2010)

PlayerS schrieb:


> Nein eigentlich nicht. Mein Char Name ist etwas ''speziell'' und bin etwas großzügig mit den sonderzeichen umgegangen aber deswegen habe/hatte ich noch nie Probleme. Wenn dich mein Char Name stört kannst du gerne die Umbenennung zahlen...



ich bezahl dir deine umbennung, wenn ich den namen dann bestimmen darf.


----------



## Lufos (18. September 2010)

Das ist ganz klar ein Troll, der Text kam mir zu bekannt vor.

*http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?topicId=12679978481&postId=126788474494&sid=3#0

*Schließt das Ding.


----------



## PlayerS (18. September 2010)

derwaynez schrieb:


> na der name ist aber echt beschissen, ich hasse leute mit so vielen apostrophen, ist nich cool
> hätte ich ne gilde und du würdest dich mit dem namen bewerben, würde ich dich wirklich deswegen ablehnen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein Glück das ich in einer Gilde bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (18. September 2010)

Lufos schrieb:


> Das ist ganz klar ein Troll, der Text kam mir zu bekannt vor.
> 
> *http://forums.wow-eu...8474494&sid=3#0
> 
> *Schließt das Ding.



der link wurde jetzt schon zig mal gepostet.


----------



## PlayerS (18. September 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> ich bezahl dir deine umbennung, wenn ich den namen dann bestimmen darf.



Der wird dann bestimmt noch schlimmer als jetzt ^^


----------



## Kremlin (18. September 2010)

PlayerS schrieb:


> Der wird dann bestimmt noch schlimmer als jetzt ^^



du bist dir also doch im klaren, dass dein name schlimm ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Chaos 01 (18. September 2010)

PlayerS schrieb:


> Der wird dann bestimmt noch schlimmer als jetzt ^^




hmmm is schon schwierig zu toppen... ûltrámördérdêàthkíll oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cotraxis (18. September 2010)

mimimimimi ohman... wenn ich jeder gilde nachtraueren würde... wäre ich morgen noch nicht fertig...


----------



## PlayerS (18. September 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> du bist dir also doch im klaren, dass dein name schlimm ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja das ist mir klar,aber Geld für eine Umbenennung möcht ich nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Enrico300 (18. September 2010)

@Mimina nimm dir das mal nicht so zu Herzen, es gibt auch noch andere nette Gilden und es ist NUR ein Spiel!!!!
Und vorallem scheiss auf die Leute, die dich hier blöde deswegen von der Seite anlabern, die findest du immer hier, du solltst da viel cooler drauf reagieren!!

lg.


----------



## Manaori (18. September 2010)

KLeiner Tipp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lass einen deiner Gildies oder Bekannten ein Namensticket schreiben... von wegen, Name verstößt gegen die AGBs (tut er tatsächlich xD) etc, und er soll unbenannt werden. 
Wenn du Glück hast, kümmert sich dann tatsächlich ein GM drum xD


----------



## Kremlin (18. September 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> KLeiner Tipp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



der name verstößt gegen die AGBs?


----------



## Manaori (18. September 2010)

Ich bin jetzt wirklich zu faul, mir das rauszusuchen ^^ Aber es gibt Namensbestimmungen, ich meine, dass die in den AGBs drinstehen. Darin steht unter anderem, dass man keine zusammen gesetzten Begriffe benutzen soll - à la "DerTod" "Todesrogue" oder eben "Todespfeil". Und das gilt eigentlich nicht nur für RP Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielleicht findest du die Namensbestimmungen ja, aber ich bin jetzt wirklich zu faul, tut mir sehr Leid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlayerS (18. September 2010)

Captain schrieb:


> hmmm is schon schwierig zu toppen... ûltrámördérdêàthkíll oder so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. Der Name wäre tausendmal schlimmer als meiner
2.Mein Char Name hat ''nur'' 4 Sonderzeichen also nicht gleich übertreiben
3. Ja ich weiß es war nur ein übertriebenes Beispiel.(hoffe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## PlayerS (18. September 2010)

Manaori schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt wirklich zu faul, mir das rauszusuchen ^^ Aber es gibt Namensbestimmungen, ich meine, dass die in den AGBs drinstehen. Darin steht unter anderem, dass man keine zusammen gesetzten Begriffe benutzen soll - à la "DerTod" "Todesrogue" oder eben "Todespfeil". Und das gilt eigentlich nicht nur für RP Server
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich kanns mir zwar nicht vorstellen,aber wär nicht schlecht wenn mir ein Gm mal eben den Namen ändert^^


----------



## Petersburg (18. September 2010)

Mimina schrieb:


> die reports haben kein sinn, weil der thread so wie er steht nicht geben die agbs verstößt. die anderen hier haben mit ihren beleidigungen dafür gesorgt, dass ich diesen thread aufgebe.
> 
> ich habe einen gm angeschrieben, der in kürze diesen beitrag sperrt.
> 
> die mobber, die sich hier gerade so stark fühlen, irgendwann kommt die quittung für eurer verhalten.



Jetzt fährt ein armer GM von Frankreich nach Deutschland zu ZAM und bittet ihn darum, dass dieser Thread geschlossen wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Spoiler



1337 Posts OWNED!


----------



## derwaynez (18. September 2010)

Petersburg schrieb:


> 1337 Posts OWNED!



oh gott


----------



## Kartonics (18. September 2010)

lol


----------



## Carcharoth (18. September 2010)

Ihr seid so unglaublich...


----------

